# 2.6.10-nitro3: Popper Unable To Process Jumbo Kernel

## discomfitor

THIS KERNEL HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE MORE UNSTABLE THAN NORMAL.  IT ALSO HAS THE POTENTIAL TO KICK MORE ASS THAN ANY OTHER KERNEL I'VE MADE.  YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

```

2.6.10 #newest kernel version

-bk3 #latest snapshot

-ac2 #alan cox's patchset

-ckdev #latest ck snapshot (not including supermount)

-alsa 1.0.7 #includes several misc fixes which may or may not affect things

reiser4 #newest snapshot with extra patches

vesafb-tng #slight changes which may or may not affect anything

fbsplash #slight changes which may or may not affect anything

chmp #new version of mouse polling patch

sk98lin driver #sk98lin network driver

-parport fix #included in main now

-ITERAID #see note

inotify

-swsusp2+win4lin #see note

cflags-selection-for-nitro #change cflags for kernel

hostap #hostAP drivers

================================

+ck2 #latest ck patch

+ac4 #alan cox's patchset

+alsa 1.0.8-rc1

+config-nr-tty-devices

+swsusp2 #see note

+mm1 #see note
```

Extra:

CONFIG_IOPRIO_WRITE

See that option?  Do NOT enable it.  Bad things happen if you do.  I'm not even sure if you can find it in the menuconfig or the xconfig, but if you do, leave it alone.  Perhaps in time it will grow mature enough to be used, but now it just breaks things.

To users of reiser4: it compiles.  I tested it.  Turn 4k stacks off.

To users of swsusp2: it compiles.  I tested it.

To users of this ebuild: it works.  I tested it.

Win4lin: For some reason, I get tons of undefined symbols in the win4lin module.  The rest of it compiles with minimal whining.  It is not functional, so don't bother.  If, however, somebody can manage to get it to resolve the symbols, I will not only give them a cookie, but I will fix the patch to incorporate such changes.

ITERAID8212: The driver from the main branch should work for this now.

Oh, and there's a broken out directory on the site now.  I can't guarantee that it will always be completely up-to-date, nor can I assure you that EVERY patch I used is in there.  But most of them are in there.

I've been told that the orinoco driver works in this version, but I can't verify that.  Therefore, the following may or may not apply.

Official orinoco statement:

I am not going to be trying to patch orinoco drivers in again until they update the patch.  It's just too much of a hassle, and it breaks the drivers for other things when I try.  That's not to say that seppe won't when he gets back, because he most likely has his own policy about such things.  For now though, you'll have to do it yourself.

How to get orinoco working:

Simply copy the hermes and orinoco files from a previous kernel with working drivers.  These files will be located in linux/drivers/net/wireless/ (where linux is the name of your kernel).  Copy them into the same place in this kernel tree, and it will work.

If someone wants to post links to hermes+orinoco files that work for this, I will make a kernel patch (or you can do that part yourself) that will make it easier to get working in the future.  It will still need to be manually applied though.

USERS OF INTERWAVE ISA SOUND CARDS: This is not the kernel for you.  The driver doesn't compile.

mm: Yes, this also includes 2.6.10-mm1.  You ARE reading correctly.  There's just one catch.  I didn't use all the patches.  Just most of them.  I've included a list of the patches that I DID NOT use here.  This of course, broke many things, which I then had to fix.  I tested a LOT of things, and fixed everything except win4lin (to my knowledge).  If you get an error, post it here asap so I can fix it.

With that in mind, I'll just say "Works for me!".  Oh, and for some reason it didn't like hdparm (the gentoo script; works fine when executed normally).  It hangs if it's in any runlevel, and won't die if you run it as a user.  Odd, but true.

To learn how to use the new mouse polling patch, go here.

For the ati fix, go here.

For a cool automotive background picture made by M@rijn, go here.

Ebuild

Patch[/u][/b]

----------

## Hauser

Using the config file of the currently running kernel, 2.6.9-nitro3, I get the following errors:

```
  CC      net/sched/sch_generic.o

  LD      net/sched/built-in.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/clnt.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/xprt.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/sched.o

net/sunrpc/sched.c:1007:32: macro "create_workqueue" requires 2 arguments, but only 1 given

net/sunrpc/sched.c: In function `rpciod_up':

net/sunrpc/sched.c:1007: error: `create_workqueue' undeclared (first use in this function)

net/sunrpc/sched.c:1007: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

net/sunrpc/sched.c:1007: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [net/sunrpc/sched.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/sunrpc] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

```

Edit:2.6.10-nitro2 also compiles fine with the same config file.

----------

## Pink

As about 30 people a day didn't seem to understand that you couldn't browse the nitro directory, I have now allowed browsing (someone tried over 20 times a  day for 4 days - think they would have got the point the first time  :Shocked:  ).

Anyway, this means you can browse the directory for ebuilds, patches and the broken-out patches.

Use the direct links above or go to http://www.pickledonion.net/nitro

HTH

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> Using the config file of the currently running kernel, 2.6.9-nitro3, I get the following errors:
> 
> ```
>   CC      net/sched/sch_generic.o
> 
> ...

 

same here   :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [snip snip]
> 
> ...

 +1

----------

## ashtophet

same compile trouble here also...

http://img88.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img88&image=nitro39ds.png

----------

## discomfitor

Post a link to a config file!!!

----------

## Phlogiston

Thanks for new nitro  :Wink: 

Untested, but compiled fine with this config: 

http://phlogiston.freelinuxhost.com/linux/configs/config-nitro-2.6.10-r3

Greets Phlogiston

----------

## ashtophet

my config

----------

## Phlogiston

The new kernel is working great here:

```

uptime

 20:35:21 up  1:00, 12 users,  load average: 3.30, 2.86, 2.17

```

Thanks for your work Darckness   :Very Happy: 

----------

## borkdox

```
 CC      arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.o

arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.c:900: error: redefinition of 'smp_thermal_interrupt'

arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.c:896: error: previous definition of 'smp_thermal_interrupt' was here

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2

```

Anyone running it un AMD64??

----------

## discomfitor

elocal: edit the file arch/x86_64/kernel/traps.c and delete line 900 along with the two squigley braces after it.

galiza_ceive: the link doesn't work.  Anyone know where CONFIG_SUNRPC is in menuconfig?

----------

## ashtophet

here the previous link is working... other mirror

cheers

----------

## discomfitor

galiza_ceive: compiles fine.  Try running 'make mrproper' and then copying your config back in.

----------

## ashtophet

ok... trying...

----------

## borkdox

I got another one  :Sad:  ::

```

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x4b52): In function `do_IRQ':

: undefined reference to `kgdb_process_breakpoint'

mm/built-in.o(.text+0x1c898): In function `alloc_fresh_huge_page':

: undefined reference to `num_online_nodes'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Any tip? Thanks.

----------

## ashtophet

same compile error   :Crying or Very sad: 

i didn't locate CONFIG_SUNRPC to don't compile it... elocal hasn't got this option  in his config

----------

## sofcik

My question is what this option in kernel does !? is it better to switch it on or off. ( OT )

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

I'm waitng to compile it now.

I'm kinda noob, anyway your kernel suits me best.

Thx for IT

----------

## caravela

Sun rpc  isn't on menuconfig at least i can't not find the option, it is set as when choosing NFS on networking filesystems, disable NFS to bypass that error

----------

## ashtophet

thanks caravela but i do need NFS, so, if there isn't another solution i'll stay with 2.6.10-nitro2 ...

----------

## caravela

hmm replace that dir with the nitro2 one ?

----------

## ashtophet

sure, trying it right now... let's see..

----------

## borkdox

tell me if you get

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1
> 
> arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x4b52): In function `do_IRQ':
> ...

 

I get it and dunno why...

----------

## ashtophet

didn't work... it gives another error (sorry didn't copy it).

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit1.- copy n paste:

```
LD [M]  sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.o

  CC      net/sunrpc/xprt.o

net/sunrpc/xprt.c: In function `xprt_write_space':

net/sunrpc/xprt.c:1106: error: structure has no member named `tk_rpcwait'

make[2]: *** [net/sunrpc/xprt.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [net/sunrpc] Error 2

make: *** [net] Error 2

  INSTALL crypto/blowfish.ko

cp: cannot stat `crypto/blowfish.ko': No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [crypto/blowfish.ko] Error 1

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 2

sh-3.00#                                       
```

----------

## seppe

Looks nice, too bad I can't test it (I'm on an evil OS working with some proprietary software for school  :Sad: ).  

Don't forget that I want to make a new nitro (with a few nice suprises I won't tell now  :Wink: ) somewhere around the 15th of January  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work, Darckness!

----------

## kepreon

 *Hauser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [snip snip]
> 
> ...

 

+1

Tried make mrproper and copied the config back in, still get the same results.

My config

----------

## tariq.firoz

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

sunrpc compiling error here too. I'll disable nfs but I hope someone fixes it.

----------

## rm

2.6.10-nitro2 is flawless, it's really good, never had any better

the nitro3 does compile for me, but it did segfault, so back to the 2

bye,

rm

----------

## koma

so my pc now can fly  :Very Happy: 

but only one question... i want supermount too what i've to do?

----------

## rmh3093

i just downloaded the cvs copy of the orinoco drivers .15-rc2 i think it was..... they compiled modules externally no problem so you could make a patch against that

----------

## rmh3093

I cant download the patch/ebuild

----------

## John5788

using nitro3, so far so good

----------

## discomfitor

I've been working on a new nitro which fixes ALL of the problems in this one (and adds some new stuff of course!).  As of now I have 99% of the bugs worked out, and I even fixed win4lin.  It WILL compile in the next one.  I can't guarantee that it will work, but I can guarantee that it will at least compile.  Same goes for everything else.

rmh3093: I'll do my best to make some sort of patch for those drivers.

For those of you who want a detailed progress update, here it is:

reiser4: The patch no longer works (claims that it does, but then secretly breaks everything) which took me a while to figure out.  Fixed now.

win4lin/swsusp2: This is what's taken the most time.  Seems nobody mentioned to these guys that EXPORT_SYMBOL_NOVERS is so deprecated that they removed it from the tree entirely.  They also made a few other errors (I think it must have something to do with the new mm/bk updates) which just don't make any sense.  All fixed now.

mm: I decided to put most of the mm fixes in again (for entertainment this time) since I've gotten a lot quicker about how to figure out which patch will break stuff.

ck: Easy as usual.

misc patches/fixes: I've got all the usual patches in so far, and I've finally gotten around to making a kernel config that has EVERYTHING.  For the most part, anyway.  I found that damn sunrpc error and fixed it, found about 10000 other errors and fixed those (except for a couple of scsi bugs; if anyone uses the pci2000/pci2220I/cpqfcts drivers, you shouldn't hold your breath because they're REALLY broken).  Both of the AMD Interwave alsa drivers are still broken, and since nobody has complained I guess they'll stay that way until the alsa devs fix them.

Unless other people specify some other patches they need, I'll probably have this out within an hour.

----------

## Teh Penguin D00d

::sigh::  2.6.9 nitro 4 worked for me.  None of the 2.6.10 series work with my UDEV.  The booting process complains about CONFIG_HOTPLUG not being enabled in the kernel...(again)

My .config

```
rc-update -s

           alsasound | boot                          

             apache2 |      default                  

                apmd |                               

               aumix |                               

            bootmisc | boot                          

          bootsplash |      default                  

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

               dictd |                               

             distccd |                               

          domainname | boot                          

              esound |                               

                famd |                               

            gkrellmd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug | boot                          

                hpoj |                               

             icecast |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

                lisa |                               

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |                               

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            net.ppp0 |                               

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |      default                  

             portmap |                               

             reslisa |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |                               

              serial | boot                          

          setiathome |                               

               spamd |                               

              splash |                               

                sshd |      default                  

            timidity |                               

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |                               

                 xfs |                               

              xinetd |                               

```

I do believe that's everything in the UDEV guide...any help would be very much appreciated.

----------

## tariq.firoz

What is happening at alsa 1.0.8rc1 front ?

Tariq

----------

## discomfitor

Teh Penguin D00d: I really don't understand what's going on with your hotplug problem.  From your config I can see that you definitely have all hotplug option set, so I'm assuming that either you aren't running the right kernel somehow, the kernel built incorrectly somehow, or the gentoo scripts are being retarded (it happens on occasion if you use a buggy version for too long.  See if /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug exists on your system.  If it does, then it's the script's fault.  If it doesn't, then it's the kernel's fault.

tariq.firoz: It's been updated to 1.0.8_rc2.

Everyone else:  It's out!  Please use nitro4 (or nitro4-mm) because I've fixed tons of stuff in that.

----------

## rm

I have 2.6.10-nitro2 running with udev,

my "rc-update show" gives me that both coldplug and hotplug are only in the default runlevel, not in the boot runlevel.

hope it helps,

bye,

rm

----------

## lavish

@ elocal.. same problem here on amd64  :Wink: 

----------

